# A few lagoon shots, 11/23/16



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Took my dad and my son out last week with friend and client Brian Clancy, who runs Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp and Charters.

Beautiful, chilly, glassed-off morning of chasing tails along shorelines gave way to overcast with a southeast breeze and schools of black drum on the flats.
View attachment 3507
View attachment 3508
View attachment 3509
View attachment 3510
View attachment 3511
View attachment 3512
View attachment 3513
View attachment 3514
View attachment 3515


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great to see 3 generations on 1 skiff making memories. 

Your son has that _"my_ _Dad is nuts"_ look on his freezing face. I know that look well from my 2 sons.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

That's fantastic -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Yeah, I get that look a lot, but he's a pretty good sport most of the time.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great photos.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Great job, it was cold **brrrr** Nice having 3 generations enjoying the day together,, doesn't get any better...


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

zthomas said:


> Took my dad and my son out last week with friend and client Brian Clancy, who runs Mosquito Lagoon Fish Camp and Charters.
> 
> Beautiful, chilly, glassed-off morning of chasing tails along shorelines gave way to overcast with a southeast breeze and schools of black drum on the flats.
> View attachment 3507
> ...


Great shots. Super sharp, super crisp. I love that monochromatic look of the shot with your son and the drum. All great stuff. Were these all shot on one lens? Looks like a couple if I’m not mistaken. What’s your camera bag look like when you go out for a casual day on the water?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! As I said in that 35mm thread, I use mostly a wide zoom. These were all with a Canon 16-35mm f/4 L (only L I've owned) on a full-frame body. Normally I take that and a 70-300mm f/4 - 5.6 Tamron for tails, birds, boat-to-boat, etc. Both have image stabilization, which in my opinion is a huge deal.


----------

